# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Cage mates

## Logan

Alright. The big question. Can I put my Fowler's toad with Lola now? The Fowler's eats readily, (He even hand feeds already!) he poops and it is not infected, no red leg, and he is generally a scaredy cat (Which I heard is a good thing.) So. Can he now be a cage mate for Lola in her 20 gallon? Lola is about 3 and a half inches, the big toad about 4 or 4 and a half, and his mouth looks WAY too little to eat Lola... so can I?

----------

